# Does this ever happen in your bed?



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

:rofl:

Laptop is too heavy to balance.

But let's take a close look at the body language? Neither husband nor wife are paying any attention to the other. Does he want her attention or does he want to get a hand job? That he settles for a hand job is the sad part.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I hated that scene when I saw it.I know it's supposed to be funny or whatever but it was just sad and made me angry.

No.That never happens in our bedroom.We are so paranoid about electronics and distractions sapping our sex life away that we don't even have a tv in our room.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd argue the sad part is their marriage is eventually torn apart by drugs, lying, crime, affairs, etc.

as far as the ten second gif, I'd be happy if this actually happened once in a while in my bed.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

CASE_Sensitive said:


> I'd argue the sad part is their marriage is eventually torn apart by drugs, lying, crime, affairs, etc.
> 
> as far as the ten second gif, I'd be happy if this actually happened once in a while in my bed.


The marriage was out of passion and real connection long before that happened.Accepting your wife being on a laptop while giving you a half effort hand job is sad.Having a wife that would do that in the first place is even sadder,to me.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't know or care what the movie is but no this would not happen here.

No TV or electronics in the bedroom, the only exception is a Kindle so he can read to me in bed while we cuddle, this usually lead to sex anyway.

Same as Scarlet, we don't want anything taking from our sex life. We don't even have phones with us while at the table or when we are sitting on the couch watching a movie.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes it happened to me once. I went off the deep end and started cooking meth and killing people. I just don't know what came over me.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

It's Sunday night and she is catching up with the email.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope. We have no tech in our bedroom, expect the clock radio's and phone.

But I can see my wife doing something like this because she loves her laptop.

Funny though but disturbing.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought maybe she was looking at porn.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Never in 23 years together has she given a handjob.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Not once in 28 years but I will admit I would be ok with it.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

The handjob yes, but no electronics. We don't have a TV or computer in the bedroom.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I am thankful that all I need to do is ask and my wife is VERY "handy" in the bedroom. She has extremely talented hands when they are covered with Astroglide. 

RClawson and WorkingonMe, you should just ask your wife for a handjob. I bet they would do it for you!

Also, we have no TV or computers in the bedroom. Our bedroom is for sex and sleep only. It has always been this way.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

She plays a little sometimes. But never with lube. And her hands are decidedly less than talented. Sadly.


----------



## redamzcy (Nov 8, 2013)

I went off the deep end and started cooking meth and killing people.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

No, The lights were, who climbs in bed with the lights on?


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

No. My focus is on my husband when we're intimate.


----------



## BlueCalcite (Jul 15, 2013)

SunnyT said:


> I thought maybe she was looking at porn.


As I recall, she was watching her auctions end on eBay. If she were better at it, Walt wouldn't have had to get into the meth business.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Without pestering, a few minutes of complaining and then the 'let's get it over with' speech? No.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> we don't even have a tv in our room.


:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nope, it would instantly end up with a fight.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

All the time... Well, sort of. I have an online business, so I take the laptop and finish up some work in bed before my SO comes in an hour or two later. 
A lot of times, the GIF is how it *starts* for us... and then the laptop gets put away and my focus is on him, not whatever I was just doing. 
I wouldn't keep working while I was playing, although my SO probably wouldn't care if I did it once in a while.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

That would be us. All of the electronics are in our room, tv with digital cable and all the movie channels, iPods, iPad, iPhone, desk top, and a laptop. 

It may start off like that from one to another, but whatever the device that is being used very quickly tossed aside for sex. Never seemed strange to me. 

We do some Internet things or watch a show, sex happens, then either sleep or back to what we were doing previously. Sometimes it's a game to see how fast the other can stop what they are doing.....

Sometimes I stop if he stops looking at his device, and "force" him to continue. Apparently, it's really hard to play gta online when someone is having her way with his penis.


----------

